# iml methadrol extreme run



## Mkpaint (Jan 25, 2012)

okay im going to run iron mag labs methadrol ext. for 30days and see what happens. im 43 5'8" 188 19%bf yeah its high i know bite me already. going to keep diet at 300-500 above maintence levels. been stuck so hopefully this will be a positive change for me. took first dose today also running anabolic matrix from iml. fish oil glucosimine good multi vit. milk thisle and bee pollen.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 25, 2012)

Day 1 back and bi
Wide grip pull up 3x10 with 40 assist 
Lat pull downs to chest 135x10x2
Lat pull downs behind head 100x10x2
Bent over dumbbell rows 60x10x4
Machine hi rows 60x10x4
Ez curl bar with 2 quarters 5x10 with 30 per side 1x10
4 sets hammer curls (real light strained forearm) 20lb rumble 4 sets to failure.
20 min stationary bike
Hoping to make some good strength gains.


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2012)

what does bee pollen do?


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 25, 2012)

Beats me wife wanted me to take it. Believe it's for energy


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 25, 2012)

Bee pollen........


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 26, 2012)

Found this on webmd 
People take bee pollen for nutrition; as an appetite stimulant; to improve stamina and athletic performance; and for premature aging, premenstrual syndrome (PMS), hay fever (allergic rhinitis), mouth sores, joint pain (rheumatism), painful urination, prostate conditions, and radiation sickness.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 26, 2012)

Day 2
Shoulders/triceps
Hammer shoulder machine 90x10,110x10, 130x10, 150x10, 170x10
Seated dumbbell press 40's x10 45's x10x2
Front raises barbell 40x10x2 50x10
Rear delt machine 90x10 110x10x2 drop 70x8
Triceps
Close grip bench 95x15 135x10x5
Dip machine 150x10 165x10x2 
Rope tri ext overhead 100x10 x4 120x7 
Felt good tri's had a real good pump.
188 on scale going to up food intake to 3400 cals but add cardio 2-3 days a week to keep fat gain low.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 27, 2012)

Friday day 3
Couldn't go to gym today going to try Saturday. I'm pretty sore from shoulders don't know if that has anything to do with methadrol effects or not.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 28, 2012)

Day 4
Back/bi's
Lat pull down 120x10 135x10 150x8x2 first time 150
Behind head 105x10 120x10x2 105 was previous best 
Bent over rows with barbell in corner 2platesx10x2 then added 25 and did 2 more sets of 8
Did hi row machine 60 per arm 3 sets of 10.
Bi's
Ez bar curl 25 on each side 2 sets 10 
Added 10 per side 1 set 8 new best
Went down to 30 per side and did 2 sets of 10 last week this felt much heavier.
Light hammers 25lb dumbbell 3 sets of 10
Reverse grip curls 20,30,40 barbell 10 reps each.
Finished with cable hammers using ropes 75lb x10x2 then drop to 60 to failure.
Also did some ab work.
Don't know if it's the methadrol or the fact I increased my food intake by 1000 cals but I was definitely stronger today. So far no sides other than muscles trained have been more sore than normal don't know if I'm just training harder or if it's a side. Taking Sunday off Monday chest can't wait I can already see those 90's going up. 
Scale 191 up 2lbs


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 29, 2012)

day 5 
rest day with wife. did go for a nice 3 mile walk. still feeling normal no sides can't wait for monday get back in gym, and back on track with eating. i have a hard time eating enough on weekends for some reason. upper back and shoulders are a little sore/uncomfortable don't know if that has anything to do with methadrol or not. bi's are a little sore not as much as i expected but this is just next day normaly 2nd day is when pain sets in.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 30, 2012)

Day 6 
Chest/tri's
Flat bench 2 warm up sets 45x10 60x10
4 working sets 90x7(first time new best) 85x8 80x9 75x10 dumbbells
Incline dumbbell 55x10x2 50x10 45x14
Pull overs ezbar with 20 on each side 4set of 10 did pushups in between sets 
Pec dec 120x10 140x9x3new best.
Did dip machine tried body weight but arms couldn't take it finished with rope cables 5 sets and a drop 110x10x5 
Also did some ab work. I felt pissed off most of the day real good muscle pumps and strength is increasing. No sides that I can tell.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 30, 2012)

Scale 194lbs


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 31, 2012)

day7 
scale 194
back and bi's today
lat pull downs 150x10x2 165x10x2(new pb.)
behind head pulldowns 105x10x3 120x10
bent over dumbell rows 60x10 65x10 70x10x2 new pb
4 sets hi rows 3 plates on hammer machine
bi's
ez barbell 75x8 65x8 60x10x2
big bar curls with 20lbs added 3 sets of 10 and and drop set just bar to failure.
3 sets of forearm excercise.
sides
little things were pissing me off today not sure if its just me being moody or meds. anyone who has ran this chime in did it have this effect on you. feeling stronger.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 1, 2012)

I am very short tempered when on super dmz and metha drol, so I believe its normal on these.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 1, 2012)

day 8
legs
one set 135x10 warm up 225x10 245x10 275x10 300x7 new best. gotta get some wraps.
leg press machine
12 plates 10 reps 1 set
14 plates 10 reps 4 sets new best on leg press.
leg curls 1 set 135x10 150x10 165x10x2
was kinda of tired today so didn't hit it as hard as i should have. still feel i got quads pretty good but didn't do hams much justice. 
scale 195
all my lifts are going up. i feel good other than the little things are pushing my buttons real easy, but other than today i've been using that aggression in the gym to my benefit.


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep up the good work. 7lb gain in 8 days, thats awsome! I'm following this! Just started my own methadrol cycle a day ago.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 2, 2012)

Day 9
Shoulders/tri's
Dumbbell presses  40x10 50x10
Smith machine behind head press 35per side 10 reps 45 per side 3 sets of 10
Military press big bar 25 per side 10 reps 3 sets
Front raises 40lb barbell 3 sets of 10
Not sure what you call it barbell raise close to body up to shoulder height 50x10  60x10 70x10
Shrugs hammer machine 6plates 3 sets 10reps each
Tri's
Dips 4 sets of 10 body weight 
Behind head dumbbell 55x10 65x10 75x10
Cable machine overhead tris 120x10x2 130x10 2
Tri push downs 120x10x2 80x10drop 60x10 drop 
Scale 198
Feeling good better mood today.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 3, 2012)

day 10
trained calves and hams today nothing special.
scale 198. taking sat/sun off hit it hard monday.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 5, 2012)

day 12 sunday
can't wait to get back to gym monday. i'm feeling good my mood seems to have leveled off with regards to being pissed off. sex drive is still good  and appetite hasn't been effected so far i'm happy with way everything is going.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 7, 2012)

Day 13
Scale 197
Hit chest got the 90dumbells for 10 then tried 95's and pulled left shoulder going to doc today. Still feeling good arms have increased 1/2" and forearms 1/2" chest has grown 1" so I'm seeing progress hopefully I won't be down long.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 7, 2012)

Day 14
Scale 201
Did legs walking lunges 1 set 10 body weight 1 set carring 20lbs 2 sets carrying 50lbs.
Leg press 8 plates 1 set 15
10 plates 1 set 15
12 plates 3 sets 10 
14 plates 2 sets 10
Hack squat machine 6 plates 1x10
8 plates 3x10
Still feeling good cant wait to see what next 16 days bring.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 8, 2012)

Day15
Scale 202
Back
Lat pull downs 135x10 150x10 165x10 180x10x2
Behind neck pull downs 105x10 120x10x3
Hi rows Machine 80x10x3
Smith machine rows 2plates x10x3
Bi's
Ez bar curls 65x10 75x10 85x8 80x8
Standing dumbbell curls 30x10x3
Hammer curls 20x10 25x10x2
Still feeling good up 13lbs in 15 days


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 9, 2012)

day 16 
sucks caught cold or flu from my wife feel like shit gonna miss a few days. extremely pissed off.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 11, 2012)

days 17,18,19 
wont be back in gym till monday letting body fully recover from this cold. hurt shoulder pretty good last monday hoping it is going to heal fast. think i'm going to take the light weight more reps approach when i try chest next time just to not aggrevate shoulder. still feeling good i guess i'm lucky and this stuff doesn't give me sides.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a feeling you might like this. Check out Cordyceps. I take two and Have found it to increase my endurance and open up my lungs. btw What are you goals on Mdrol?


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 11, 2012)

trying to build as much muscle as possible and increase strength.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 13, 2012)

Day 20 
Back 
Nothing unusual today 4 pulling exercises consisting of 4sets of 10
Bi's 
Forearm and shoulder bothering me a little today used big bar with 2 10's for 7 sets of 10 and then just bar for drop set.
Did 3 sets of hammers 15,20,20 reps with 20lb dumbbells
Did some ab work also 30 minutes on stationary bike.
Scale 203 today. Ive noticed some clothes fitting tighter like some shirts are tighter around chest but also some pants a little tighter so I've gained good and bad weight. Going to cut cals back to maint for last 10 days. Will keep protien over 1gram per lb of body weight but going to lower carbs some. Also plan on adding a little cardio.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> ... reps with 20lb dumbbells...



Are you a woman?


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 14, 2012)

I pulled something in my right forearm a while back and it hurts when I curl so Ive made choice to go light with more reps till it quits hurting. I am a man.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 14, 2012)

day 21
my shoulder is still fairly sore from the strain last week so i decided to take it easy did flat bench dumbells 45lbers 4 sets of 15 then 6 sets on the fly maching 110 lbs 6 sets of 10-12
cable press downs 
110x15
120x15
130x12
140x10
150x8x2
reverse grip pull downs for tri's 
100x10x3
4 sets of close grip decline pushups 15 reps per set
 shoulder felt ok today just don't want to aggrevate the injury next week i hope to go back up to a decent weight. one thing i've notice is the muscle pump is crazy on this stuff doesn't seem like it takes much and your tight as hell.
8 sets of calf raises 140lbs 15 reps per set.
scale 205 thats 17 pounds in 21 days


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 15, 2012)

Covered bee pollen early in journal. Wife's idea


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 15, 2012)

day 22
legs
squats
135x10x2
225x10x2
245x10x2
265x10
315x7
leg press
10 plates 12 reps
12 plates 12 reps 
14 plates 10 reps 3 sets then drop set 12 plates 10 reps 10 plates to failure
scale 206 pounds  pumps are incredible feeling good other than had a headache today think bp might be a little elevated.
12 pla


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 17, 2012)

Day 23
Did light shoulders today 
Front and side raises 
Shoulder presses behind head and in front
Shrugs
Ab work
Cable push downs
Dip machine
One thing I've noticed is my muscles get very full very quick. To the point it is painful to keep lifting but I haven't hit failure. Really have enjoyed this product can't wait to run some test.
Scale 203.5 down 2.5lbs


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 21, 2012)

Day 28 
Did chest tris Monday 
Tuesday was legs 
Leg press started with 4 plates total worked up to 18plates doing sets of 10 did 2 sets at 18 all sets 10 reps 
Went to hack squat machine
2 plates per side 10 reps
3 plates 10 reps 
4 plates per side 2 sets 10 reps 
Quads done getting extreme muscle pumps sad this is coming to end. I think my bottle had a couple pills to many since I have enough that Friday will be last day.
Scale at 205lbs up 16lbs since start I'm more vascular and have seen good growth.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Hows your Size, Fat(Gain/Loss),Strength ect. Since youre almost done. Any before and after photos?


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 21, 2012)

Strength has increased 10% on average will retake measurements Friday. No photos camera shy."


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 22, 2012)

What was the amount you originally could lift. 10% is small but if you were already pressing 225lbs, 10% will =  247.5 which is still good. What about your deadlifts and left press? Curls? and so forth.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 22, 2012)

squats from 275 to 315
leg press 6 plates per side to 9 per side
flat bench dumbells from 80lbers to 90's fixing to be 95's
curl from 75 to 95 with ez bar 
lat pull downs from 135 to 180
i know that im not strongest guy but considering 1 1/2 years ago i was 279lbs with 35-40%bf i'm doing pretty good


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 22, 2012)

still a great improvement. IMO when you do back and bi's do underhand pull ups. Works the back and bi's hard because you have to move your own body weight. 

Whats your weight and bf% now? 

Increase of measurements? If you can have someone do it for you. Also look up on youtube or somewhere how to and where to measure correctly 

Good job dude


----------



## jaymula3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im 19, 6'0 and 185lbs ive been working out on a daily basis for the last 2 years and that includes cardio and weight lifting. at one point i was 215  but those days are over and now im trying to lean out. Ive considered metha-drol extreme because ive heard it's popular for lean muscle and cutting body fat but after extensive research im hearing its not a good begginer supplement, you have to be atleast 21+ and it has severe side effects. My question is if i use it safely will i have major side effects??  and will it really help me cut body fat if i add in a little cardio to my workout?? please let me know asap


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for utube tip I will look that up. Arms went up from 14.5 to 15.25 
Forearm went from 12 to 12.5
Chest 43" to 44.5" 
Quads went from 22 to 24"
Starting weight 189 yesterday was 205 haven't checked bf not that worried about that right now I'm in the middle of a long journey. Very happy with gains hopefully I can keep most of it. As far as sides go I have a little acne on back/chest and saw a rise in aggression little things got to me. This was my first venture into aas so I have nothing to compare to. For the younger guy I would just eat and train you don't want to screw up your system while it's at it's peak. I'm 43 with test on low end getting ready to get on trt. Ive been struggling to add muscle.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 23, 2012)

have 3 pills left a little sad.
did back and bi's today nothing special other than i tried the reverse grip pull downs felt real good on my back. 
grabbed the big bar and curled 105lbs for a new best. had a good workout also did some calves today. 
scale 205


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Whats your PCT set up?


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 24, 2012)

the iron mag labs site said use there e-control, ultra male and anabolic matrix for next 30 days. also heavyiron said this would work. not real concerned since i'm having blood drawn shortly and want it to come back low. last time i was 380 with a free test of 82.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds good. IMO throw in some DAA (D-aspartic acid)

"D-aspartic acid is a nonessential amino acid that plays an important  role in the neuroendocrine system and development of the nervous system...recent research indicates D-aspartic acid plays a role in regulating  the release and synthesis of testosterone. It has become a popular  dietary supplement among strength athletes like bodybuilders and  weightlifters attempting to boost sports performance." 

"In laboratory studies D-aspartic acid was shown to support luteinizing  hormone (LH) production and subsequent testosterone release."

Check out this site Cheap D-Aspartic Acid Powder Supplement


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks i will check it out


----------

